# Romanian rescue cats and kittens waiting for homes



## scatchy

If you would like to offer the chance of a home to a cat or kitten from Romania please take a look at our FB page .
Even kittens such as the lovely grey kitten will not find homes in Galati so a home abroad is there only hope.
https://www.facebook.com/WorldAnimalFriendsAdoptMe


----------



## crispycat

Hi i am just interested to know who pays for the cats to be transported here? Is that the responsibility of the adoptee? If so how much is it? I am aware that now a lot of cats and brought here from around europe so am guessing its not massively expensive!


----------



## scatchy

crispycat said:


> Hi i am just interested to know who pays for the cats to be transported here? Is that the responsibility of the adoptee? If so how much is it? I am aware that now a lot of cats and brought here from around europe so am guessing its not massively expensive!


Are you interested in adopting a cat or kitten?


----------



## maxima

another scam scheme. you pay into criminals pocket.

how many cats put to sleep in the UK every year (which couldn't find a willing soul to help)? 0? I don't think so.. adopt local cat first than think about Romania.

the country has weak judicial system and mentality of population is that petty crimes are fine as long as you pay 'fees' to your local policeman... 

don't be fools and help them to fleece you.


----------



## spid

Fairly certain this one isn't a scam - members on here have had cats from Scatchy I believe - where is your evidence that this one is a scam?  Proof needed before slinging accusations around I think!


----------



## catcoonz

This is not a scam, i know some people who have adopted a cat from Romania.

I have always said this and will repeat again, a cat in need is a cat in need, doesnt matter where it is born.

Some people would rescue from Romania as the system for rehoming here are too strict, hopefully when some rescue's realise this then more cats can be placed in loving homes, its not the cats fault it is born in Romania.


----------



## scatchy

Oh so I am a criminal now am I? - Oh well makes a change from the usual stuff that gets posted on here when I ask for homes for cats from Romania. The accusation is so ridiculous I can only laugh!


----------



## Donut76

I have a rescue DOG from there - it isnt always a scam & i dont think people need the "guilt trip" of animals need homes here first - i think an animal is deserving of rescue where ever it happens to be born (same with Children but i cant adopt any of them hubby would have a fit)


----------



## Calvine

maxima said:


> another scam scheme. you pay into criminals pocket.
> 
> how many cats put to sleep in the UK every year (which couldn't find a willing soul to help)? 0? I don't think so.. adopt local cat first than think about Romania.
> 
> the country has weak judicial system and mentality of population is that petty crimes are fine as long as you pay 'fees' to your local policeman...
> 
> don't be fools and help them to fleece you.


I have a wonderful Romanian cat from the same source, and _must_ correct you. I paid the going adoption rate which would be charged by CP...RSPCA etc. I picked up a beautiful cat in great condition, passported, vaccinated, flea and worm treated...and castrated of course. There MAY well be some which are scams, but the one here is definitely not. I know it from first-hand experience, not thro hear-say. No-one is forcing anyone to adopt these kittens/dogs etc. so if you don't want to, don't do it. There is no heavy sales pitch.


----------



## Calvine

scatchy said:


> Oh so I am a criminal now am I? - Oh well makes a change from the usual stuff that gets posted on here when I ask for homes for cats from Romania. The accusation is so ridiculous I can only laugh!


SCATCHY: glad you see the funny side of it, I don't think I would in your shoes, I think it's a dreadful libellous thing to say, especially when the people involved are VOLUNTEERS who spend their own money and use their own time to help these sad creatures. And before anyone gives ME any crap, yes, I also foster for a local charity here in SE England. I focus on the cats, not their geographical location for God's sake. And thank you for the help you gave me when I adopted my lovely boy!


----------



## merlin12

I´m all for adopting cats from anywhere, some countries are just horrible with animals. For me why condem the poor creatures?, I know that there are needy animals everywhere but if Spain was in a good situation and UK was as bad as Romania or Spain, I would be fighting for people here to adopt the needy cats in UK.


----------



## crispycat

scatchy said:


> Are you interested in adopting a cat or kitten?


no I'm afraid not we have just adopted 2 from a rescue - I was just interested thats all - sorry to get your hopes up!


----------



## scatchy

Calvine said:


> I have a wonderful Romanian cat from the same source, and _must_ correct you. I paid the going adoption rate which would be charged by CP...RSPCA etc. I picked up a beautiful cat in great condition, passported, vaccinated, flea and worm treated...and castrated of course. There MAY well be some which are scams, but the one here is definitely not. I know it from first-hand experience, not thro hear-say. No-one is forcing anyone to adopt these kittens/dogs etc. so if you don't want to, don't do it. There is no heavy sales pitch.


Thanks for the positive comments Calvine . I am so pleased you are happy with your adopted Romanian boy, he is lucky to have found a lovely home with you.


----------



## maxima

There are thousands of feral cats and dogs in Eastern European countries because they traditionally doesnt value their lives in the same way we do.

They sold you worked up horses for food you know. Their gangs harassing South Europe for ages - ask any Italian. Talk to Metro Police officer to hear their stories about Romanian crime in the UK. It is long story please dont give me the usual drivel about equality - calculate crime ratio of say Poles in the UK and Romanian and you will see the difference...

I dont want to argue. You live in your oyster thinking you are Victorian era Bourgeoisie.

If you dont like my opinion based on real life experience please just ignore this post. I am not going to post in this thread again.
-----------------------------------------------

RE: cats in Romania. My point was in fact - you pay money to someone's pocket for cat *not rescuing but simply taken randomly from street and sold* to 'fat West European'. My point is - *this is not charity* and you are not helping.

Imagine a desert oil rich dweller who wants to rescue water and then he sold a glass of sea water from someone who lives on the shore.. The guy was *taking piss out o*f the poor guy who think the whole world is a desert because he never saw different.

My point is - rehoming a single British cat will make difference here, to the community to the cats populate, to your soul.

Taking random cat out of thousands and thousands living in Romania poverty doesnt make any difference at all. But you do look like fool for those Romanians who just made money out of the air.
----------------------------------------
End of my story. What you make out of it is your problem.


----------



## colliemerles

_Well done to all you rescue people, it doesnt matter if the cat you rescued came from the house next door or the other side of the world, a cat needing help is a cat needing help, no matter where it is from !!!!!!! I will keep these cats in my prayers, that they finding loving forever homes.xxxx_


----------



## cats galore

scatchy please ignore all negative comments and keep up the good work that you do. taking just one cat off the streets may not save the world but by god it makes one hell of a difference to that poor living creature. the people that count are all behind you so make sure you help as many cats and dogs as you can. you're a saviour to all these poor animals that are fortunate to come into your care


----------



## cats galore

maxima said:


> There are thousands of feral cats and dogs in Eastern European countries because they traditionally doesnt value their lives in the same way we do.
> 
> They sold you worked up horses for food you know. Their gangs harassing South Europe for ages - ask any Italian. Talk to Metro Police officer to hear their stories about Romanian crime in the UK. It is long story please dont give me the usual drivel about equality - calculate crime ratio of say Poles in the UK and Romanian and you will see the difference...
> 
> I dont want to argue. You live in your oyster thinking you are Victorian era Bourgeoisie.
> 
> If you dont like my opinion based on real life experience please just ignore this post. *I am not going to post in this thread again.*
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> RE: cats in Romania. My point was in fact - you pay money to someone's pocket for cat *not rescuing but simply taken randomly from street and sold* to 'fat West European'. My point is - *this is not charity* and you are not helping.
> 
> Imagine a desert oil rich dweller who wants to rescue water and then he sold a glass of sea water from someone who lives on the shore.. The guy was *taking piss out o*f the poor guy who think the whole world is a desert because he never saw different.
> 
> My point is - rehoming a single British cat will make difference here, to the community to the cats populate, to your soul.
> 
> Taking random cat out of thousands and thousands living in Romania poverty doesnt make any difference at all. But you do look like fool for those Romanians who just made money out of the air.
> ----------------------------------------
> End of my story. What you make out of it is your problem.


good as your comments aren't required


----------



## egyptianreggae

cats galore said:


> good as your comments aren't required


I dunno, I was sort of looking forward to finding out why a glass of water would need to be rescued. Oh well, back into my oyster I go.


----------



## cats galore

egyptianreggae said:


> I dunno, I was sort of looking forward to finding out why a glass of water would need to be rescued. Oh well, back into my oyster I go.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## scatchy

There are thousands of feral cats and dogs in Eastern European countries because they traditionally doesnt value their lives in the same way we do.

They sold you worked up horses for food you know. Their gangs harassing South Europe for ages - ask any Italian. Talk to Metro Police officer to hear their stories about Romanian crime in the UK. It is long story please dont give me the usual drivel about equality - calculate crime ratio of say Poles in the UK and Romanian and you will see the difference...

I dont want to argue. You live in your oyster thinking you are Victorian era Bourgeoisie.

If you dont like my opinion based on real life experience please just ignore this post. I am not going to post in this thread again.
-----------------------------------------------

RE: cats in Romania. My point was in fact - you pay money to someone's pocket for cat not rescuing but simply taken randomly from street and sold to 'fat West European'. My point is - this is not charity and you are not helping.

Imagine a desert oil rich dweller who wants to rescue water and then he sold a glass of sea water from someone who lives on the shore.. The guy was taking piss out of the poor guy who think the whole world is a desert because he never saw different.

My point is - rehoming a single British cat will make difference here, to the community to the cats populate, to your soul.

Taking random cat out of thousands and thousands living in Romania poverty doesnt make any difference at all. But you do look like fool for those Romanians who just made money out of the air.
----------------------------------------
End of my story. What you make out of it is your problem.

I think you are cluless about the situation and frankly don't know what you are talking about.
I can assure you no-one either here or in Romania are making money out of this - just the opposite - all people involved myself, the rescuers in Romania and our loyal supporters donate much of their own money to helping these animals.
I received this message today from one of my friends in Romania who runs a shelter. It may give people some idea of the situation I am trying to help with. And as the old saying goes "adopting one animal won't change the world - but the world will change for that one animal."

"hello Lynn !

I still have all those dogs,although they've grown meanwhile! the black and the brown with white one are from a farm with six brothers,only the sixth has been adopted in Germany.I was very disapointed that i could not find a home for the rest.I was hoping that all of them are going to be adopted.Some of them have long hair and they should be brushed daily and groomed but unfortunatelly there is absolutely no time!!!
Lina,the ginger dog,is still here . Our town is a calamity ,so very many abandoned animals,mostly because nobody comes to sterile the animals like they do in other towns.Past days,my husband found a little kitten in a carbord box,then i came across another one in the middle of the street and so on! Only the other days a old guy from my town came to tell me he has four big cats and eleven kittens and if i am interested to take them in ,otherwise he will just throw them outside the town on a hill.Not long after,another person woman this time ,who filled my shelter last winter with homelles animals,called me recently to tell me she found four kittens in the neibourhood of her appartament building.Then not long after another one called me to ask for help with a lost sick siamese kitten blind of one eye.In the end the girl with the siamese decided she will try and treat him and then bring it to me ! It is very hard..... "


----------



## merlin12

colliemerles said:


> _Well done to all you rescue people, it doesnt matter if the cat you rescued came from the house next door or the other side of the world, a cat needing help is a cat needing help, no matter where it is from !!!!!!! I will keep these cats in my prayers, that they finding loving forever homes.xxxx_


Thanks, add 12 year old young Claussy to that. I took the assignment of finding him a home and so far no luck


----------



## catcoonz

The op stated "please just ignore this post"....... so i did.


----------



## Calvine

maxima said:


> There are thousands of feral cats and dogs in Eastern European countries because they traditionally doesnt value their lives in the same way we do.
> 
> They sold you worked up horses for food you know. Their gangs harassing South Europe for ages - ask any Italian. Talk to Metro Police officer to hear their stories about Romanian crime in the UK. It is long story please dont give me the usual drivel about equality - calculate crime ratio of say Poles in the UK and Romanian and you will see the difference...
> 
> I dont want to argue. You live in your oyster thinking you are Victorian era Bourgeoisie.
> 
> If you dont like my opinion based on real life experience please just ignore this post. I am not going to post in this thread again.
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> RE: cats in Romania. My point was in fact - you pay money to someone's pocket for cat *not rescuing but simply taken randomly from street and sold* to 'fat West European'. My point is - *this is not charity* and you are not helping.
> 
> Imagine a desert oil rich dweller who wants to rescue water and then he sold a glass of sea water from someone who lives on the shore.. The guy was *taking piss out o*f the poor guy who think the whole world is a desert because he never saw different.
> 
> My point is - rehoming a single British cat will make difference here, to the community to the cats populate, to your soul.
> 
> Taking random cat out of thousands and thousands living in Romania poverty doesnt make any difference at all. But you do look like fool for those Romanians who just made money out of the air.
> ----------------------------------------
> End of my story. What you make out of it is your problem.


Our problem? We didn't say _we _had a problem and we do not consider ourselves particularly 'bourgeois'...and my 'soul' is my own problem. You are clearly the one who has a problem; as I said, no-one is forcing anyone to adopt from abroad...and why is adopting from abroad making us '_fools_' any more than adopting from Oxford, Birmingham or Leeds? 
I am relieved your 'story' is ended...is that a promise?


----------



## carly87

I think this is really uncalled for. Although I have voiced my opinion in the past about bringing cats over, I do agree that it shouldn't matter where the cat is born. Maxima, nobody is paying for animals from Romania. They are being taken, not bought from people, so nobody is making money out of this. In fact, quite the opposite! If Scatchy was paying for cats then you'd have a point, but I suggest that you need to get to know how she works first before you go shouting about scams etc.

I'm cross... Very, very cross.

Ignore silly people, Scatchy. This one is quite frankly outrageous!


----------



## Calvine

carly87 said:


> I think this is really uncalled for. Although I have voiced my opinion in the past about bringing cats over, I do agree that it shouldn't matter where the cat is born. Maxima, nobody is paying for animals from Romania. They are being taken, not bought from people, so nobody is making money out of this. In fact, quite the opposite! If Scatchy was paying for cats then you'd have a point, but I suggest that you need to get to know how she works first before you go shouting about scams etc.
> 
> I'm cross... Very, very cross.
> 
> Ignore silly people, Scatchy. This one is quite frankly outrageous!


And as for the comparison between oil, sea water etc etc I'm frankly baffled. And by the way, we are not '_fat_ westerners'.


----------

